
Ask HN: What is a good open-source discussion system similar to Reddit? - codesuki
Our company is using slack for most discussions, but the UX is not really well suited to it imho.
Is there any open source system except reddit itself that is lightweight and easy to deploy?
======
noodlesUK
In my personal experience, the closest thing is discourse. It’s FOSS,
familiarish to people who have used stackoverflow, and easy to self host. I
don’t know that it’s _particularly_ similar to reddit though.

[https://www.discourse.org/](https://www.discourse.org/)

